# Cupcake Burger recipe...



## kleenex (Feb 4, 2011)

The Starving Artist: Homemade Food Event

Look at the bottom of the webpage for this recipe


----------



## chopper (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute!  I bet even my dh (the local "meatatarian") would like these!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute!

Barbara


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 29, 2011)

Omg those cupcake burgers are so cute!! I want to do the skewers too. I'm always looking for new finger food for my bf's poker game


----------



## vagriller (Mar 29, 2011)

I had these at a friend's house. She even made "fries" out of sugar cookie dough, and put them in little bags like a a burger joint, and served it all in a little red paper basket like you used to get at one of those place. Very neat, but then I was hungry for a burger for days after that!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's another version:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/burger-cookies-65048.html#post901686


----------

